# Charakter erstellen



## Salamara (22. September 2010)

Guten tag,

Ich hätte nur eine frage und werde ich nicht mehr nerven wegen codes. xD 

Jetzt zu meiner frage wie kann man einen Charakter erstellen?
ich habe in meinem Game schon alles was ein zeitalter game braucht 
jetzt möchte ich einen Charakter noch erstellen nur leider scheitere ich daran  habe über alle in google geguckt ob es irgend wo eine gute beschreibung gibt.
Nur leider ohne erfolg. 

Köntte mir es einer geben denn code? das man natrülcih am anfang wenn man sich regestriert sind ein Charakter aussuchen darf wie z.b. bei shakes & fidget das man sich eine Frisur welche klasse (schwertkämpfer,Bogenschützer oder Magier) usw aussuchen darf.

danach sollte man seinen Charakter im spiel sehen und auch ausrüsten, hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen.

Das wer und ist ein letzter wunsch von mir und ich bin sehr sehr zu frieden mit meinem Game. 

Achja in welchen tpl es rein müsste muss ich auch noch wissen  am besten wer ein html oder css code.


Mfg Salamara


----------



## ComFreek (22. September 2010)

Hallo Salamara,

ich denke einen fertigen Code gibt es nicht, denn der muss v.a. bei deinem Vorhaben angepasst werden.


----------



## Salamara (22. September 2010)

Danke für deine nette antwort ComFreek es gibt leider ein Problem ich weiß leider nicht welche code dafür gut sind. 
Bzw. Befehle nur paar grund sachen würde mir auch schon reichen und würde denn rest selber erstellen also die wichtigsten grundlagen für eine Charakter erstellen.

Mfg Salamara


----------



## ComFreek (22. September 2010)

Willst du es mit Flash oder rein HTML umsetzen?
Wenn du bisher dein Browsergame in HTML umgesetzt hast, würde ich dabei bleiben.

Bei letzterer Variante brauchst du ein PHP-Skript, das die Daten in die Datenbank speichert, und das HTML.
Mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nicht die Struktur von deinem Projekt kenne, also ob du Templates nutzt, oder anders.


----------



## Salamara (22. September 2010)

Guten tag ComFreek also ich habe bis jetzt alles mit html umgesetzt deswegen möchte ich denn charakter auch mit html umsetzen. 
Und ich benutze tpl (Templates)
ich würde mich freuen wenn vllt einer mir bischen sagen könnte 

aber danke die ComFreek das du dir die mühe gemacht hast mir zu helfen. 


Mfg Salamara


----------

